# Post Your Offseason Plans



## TManiAC

*1. Draft:*
CJ Miles

*2. Trade:*
David Wesley
Clarence Weatherspoon
2nd Round Draft Pick

for

NeNe
Voshon Leonard
Eduardo Najera

*3. Sign:*
-Nick Van Exel
-Jay Williams

PG: Nick Van Exel | Mike James | Jay Williams
SG: Bobby Sura | Voshon Leonard | CJ Miles
SF: Tracy McGrady | Edjuardo Najera
PF: Juwan Howard | NeNe
CN: Yao Ming | Deke | Vin Baker

IR: Moochie Norris

*WHY:*
Denver gets rid of Najera's contract and frees up money to extend Carmelo. Houston gains some youth and toughness inside. A young core of Jay Williams, CJ Miles, TMac, NeNe and Yao is very promising. JVG has alot of options to play with for determining matchups. Some of you might gripe about NVE's ability to play, but he still has a solid assist/to ratio and can shoot the lights out when he's needed... I think NVE is comparable to a Derek Fisher. James, Leonard, Najera, NeNe and Mutombo can provide a great boost off the bench and provides depth that we seriously lacked during this season. We don't change the mechanics of the team too much in the process.


----------



## Hakeem

It would be great if all that happened, however I'm not too keen on Van Exel. And I'd hate to give up Wesley. He plays good D, and I just like the guy. He reminds me of JJ.


----------



## Tersk

I'd try to draft Deron Williams


----------



## FirstRocket

Van Exel will ask for a lot and he is bit old (34) to my liking. Rockets need young blood for the future.


----------



## cpawfan

TManiAC said:


> *2. Trade:*
> David Wesley
> Clarence Weatherspoon
> 2nd Round Draft Pick
> 
> for
> 
> NeNe
> Voshon Leonard
> Eduardo Najera
> 
> *WHY:*
> Denver gets rid of Najera's contract and frees up money to extend Carmelo.


While that would be a great trade for the Rockets, it would make no sense for the Nuggets. The Nuggets don't need to free up money to extend Melo. Their owner is married to Wal Mart money and has no problem going over the cap and spending money. Also, Denver has no desire to get rid of Najera. From a talent perspective, Denver is getting ripped off in that deal and they would be destroying one of the best features about their team - their depth at the 4 & 5 positions.


----------



## TManiAC

cpawfan said:


> While that would be a great trade for the Rockets, it would make no sense for the Nuggets. The Nuggets don't need to free up money to extend Melo. Their owner is married to Wal Mart money and has no problem going over the cap and spending money. Also, Denver has no desire to get rid of Najera. From a talent perspective, Denver is getting ripped off in that deal and they would be destroying one of the best features about their team - their depth at the 4 & 5 positions.



I would think it makes absolute sense for the Nuggets. They need the gritty veteran SG and wesley makes perfect sense for their team. The log-jam in their front court has causes some concern over this season, apparently NeNe is heated about not getting enough minutes behind KMart and Camby with Elson playing as well as he is. I doubt it will be easy to keep NeNe with this current situation, not to mention the fact that they need to extend Melo for a whole lotta loot in 06-07... and sure, their owner is heir to WalMart cash, but its about making money... not spending. Since Denver is a small market team, I doubt theyre eager to spend as much as you think.

Dre Miller | Earl Boykins | Louis Flores
David Wesley | Greg Buckner
Melo | DerMarr Johnson
KMart | Spoon
Camby | Elson

All it takes is a free agent like Michael Ruffin to complete this team.


----------



## Meatwad

of course YOU think it makes sense. 1) you're a rox fan and 2) you proposed it.

denver would laugh at that.


----------



## TManiAC

Meatwad said:


> of course YOU think it makes sense. 1) you're a rox fan and 2) you proposed it.
> 
> denver would laugh at that.


Youre reasoning is unflawed. 

Yeah, talent-wise, we win the edge. Thats why we throw in the 2nd and give them expiring contracts in return. KMart, Andre Miller, Najera and Camby all have lucrative multi-year contracts. Even Boykins is locked until 07-08. Throw Melo into that mix and you have over $45 Mill in team salary just for those 6 players.


----------



## cpawfan

TManiAC said:


> I would think it makes absolute sense for the Nuggets. They need the gritty veteran SG and wesley makes perfect sense for their team. The log-jam in their front court has causes some concern over this season, apparently NeNe is heated about not getting enough minutes behind KMart and Camby with Elson playing as well as he is. I doubt it will be easy to keep NeNe with this current situation, not to mention the fact that they need to extend Melo for a whole lotta loot in 06-07... and sure, their owner is heir to WalMart cash, but its about making money... not spending. Since Denver is a small market team, I doubt theyre eager to spend as much as you think.
> 
> Dre Miller | Earl Boykins | Louis Flores
> David Wesley | Greg Buckner
> Melo | DerMarr Johnson
> KMart | Spoon
> Camby | Elson
> 
> All it takes is a free agent like Michael Ruffin to complete this team.





> Yeah, talent-wise, we win the edge. Thats why we throw in the 2nd and give them expiring contracts in return. KMart, Andre Miller, Najera and Camby all have lucrative multi-year contracts. Even Boykins is locked until 07-08. Throw Melo into that mix and you have over $45 Mill in team salary just for those 6 players.


1) From a talent perspective and the way Denver plays, Najera >> Spoon (and I'm a fan of Spoon, from the old Metro days in college)

2) Check the salaries of the Avalanche before you comment upon how much the Denver owner is willing to spend. His sports teams are his hobby, not his iincome source.

3) Najera makes 4 Million per, not lucrative by NBA standards, that is less than the MLE

4) You are out of date about these issues about front court playing time. Plus at the end of the day, the Nuggest can pay him more than anyone else so they will either keep him or move him in a sign & trade at a much higher contract value than he is currently making.

5) Wesley doesn't fit Karl's system because he isn't a good enough defender

6) The last thing Denver wants is expiring contracts. They are not trying to get under the cap. They want to stay above it so that they can use the MLE (assuming there is still one in the next CBA)

The Nuggets have the second deepest 4/5 rotation in the NBA behind the Spurs and that is something they aren't going to give up.

I can go on if you want, but you have either the wrong impressions about the Nuggets or are just misinformed.


----------



## The_Franchise

TManiAC said:


> *1. Draft:*
> CJ Miles
> 
> *2. Trade:*
> David Wesley
> Clarence Weatherspoon
> 2nd Round Draft Pick
> 
> for
> 
> NeNe
> Voshon Leonard
> Eduardo Najera
> 
> *3. Sign:*
> -Nick Van Exel
> -Jay Williams
> 
> PG: Nick Van Exel | Mike James | Jay Williams
> SG: Bobby Sura | Voshon Leonard | CJ Miles
> SF: Tracy McGrady | Edjuardo Najera
> PF: Juwan Howard | NeNe
> CN: Yao Ming | Deke | Vin Baker
> 
> IR: Moochie Norris


Not sure if I want to draft CJ Miles. I want a much more ready *collegiate* player... best case scenario would be if Simien or Graham fell to our pick (but that isn't happening). We are primed to be a championship team, why add unknown pieces to the puzzle when we can even pick up a Turiaf or Jarrett Jack.

Having Sura at SG full term would be a disaster. He can't shoot and doesn't play good defense either. Leonard is another horrible defender coming off the bench and I don't know how much we can rely in a high schooler to make defensive stops. Not to mention Van Exel has lost a step or two and gets beaten regularly by PG's going to the rim.

As for the trade, I'm kind of split on it. Wesley may be slumping now but we desperately need his perimeter defense. One of the few good man-on-man defenders we have (along with McGrady and Yao... James gives away too many cheap fouls). But we could definitely use a guy like Najera depending on who who we take with our 23rd pick. 



Theo! said:


> I'd try to draft Deron Williams


... he is going to be a top 5 pick.



cpawfan said:


> 3) Najera makes 4 Million per, not lucrative by NBA standards, that is less than the MLE


For a workhorse who isn't a true big man, that is pretty lucrative.



> 5) Wesley doesn't fit Karl's system because he isn't a good enough defender


He's a better defender than Boykins, Miller and Lenard put together and I'm not being sarcastic. He has the ability to shut down anyone under 6'5. Gundy switches him over to guarding the PG with bigger SG's.



> 6) The last thing Denver wants is expiring contracts. They are not trying to get under the cap. They want to stay above it so that they can use the MLE (assuming there is still one in the next CBA)


But they want to manage their cap efficiently. The Nuggets are going to be under the cap whether or not they trade for Wesley, and they can always extend his contract or resign him at the end of the season. Denver is well aware that Carmelo will be seeking a max contract and Nene will be expecting some big $$$ as well so they are definitely going to manage the contracts of the role players around Melo.



> The Nuggets have the second deepest 4/5 rotation in the NBA behind the Spurs and that is something they aren't going to give up.


I'd say the Bulls have a deeper rotation.


----------



## TManiAC

1) From a talent perspective and the way Denver plays, Najera >> Spoon (and I'm a fan of Spoon, from the old Metro days in college)

*Thats good you used to watch Spoon, but that doesnt add to your credibility, neither does having 2000 posts on this forum, lol. Najera has 3 years left and about 14 million dollars, thats definitely <<<< than Spoons contract situation. Considering that Najera gets about 2 more points and .5 more rebounds than Spoon, paying 8-9 Million dollars more for Najera's services seems a bit like overpaying. Mind you that Najera gets about 4-5 minutes more than Spoon does too.*

2) Check the salaries of the Avalanche before you comment upon how much the Denver owner is willing to spend. His sports teams are his hobby, not his iincome source.
*
It might be his hobby, but that doesnt make him a mindless money-squanderer. The avalanche is money well spent, I think even if you were a millionaire, you still would buy the better item for a cheaper price.*

3) Najera makes 4 Million per, not lucrative by NBA standards, that is less than the MLE
*
Excellent observation. You didnt tell me whether he deserved the MLE. IMO, a starter like Derek Fisher barely deserved the MLE. Juwan Howard, once one of the highest paid players was signed to the Magic for the MLE... youre telling me that Najera is worth that? And why did you choose to ignore the fact that 6 players make up 45 Mill of the teams salary? *


4) You are out of date about these issues about front court playing time. Plus at the end of the day, the Nuggest can pay him more than anyone else so they will either keep him or move him in a sign & trade at a much higher contract value than he is currently making.

*Icic, he must feel really comfortable about that situation. For a guy thats changed his name because of his own egotistical tendencies, to simply accept that he will be relinquished to the bench for 3 years and be happy about it is really hard to understand. What makes you think they will be able to trade him for a "much higher contract value," I dont want to sound like a broken record, but dude... even without him they will be paying out over 45 mill in 06-07. 

On one hand they can keep him and have "the second deepest front court in the NBA" and have to deal with re-signing him or lose him for nothing in 06-07. 

Or they can sign and trade him for about 7 mill per year and screw their salary situation up for the next 6-8 years. Why not trade him now for someone that can help now and expire when he (DWes) is no longer useful.

Bottom line is that they cant keep NeNe... Theyre not going to pay him what he will be asking for because he wont be a starter. *

5) Wesley doesn't fit Karl's system because he isn't a good enough defender

*Wow, I dont even know what to say to that. You tell anyone in this forum that DWes isnt a good defender and they will burn you at the stake. DWes is probably our BEST perimeter defender. I'll tell you what coach Karl does like... He likes toughness and professionalism... both qualities that DWes seems to have. On another note, Karl isnt quite the defensive coach he used to be... Milwaukee and the world championship team in 2002 are probably good testaments to how bad his defensive coaching can get. More than anything, Karl is known for good offense and turning floundering teams around.*

6) The last thing Denver wants is expiring contracts. They are not trying to get under the cap. They want to stay above it so that they can use the MLE (assuming there is still one in the next CBA)

*Currently, they are about 5 mill under the cap. Next year, they'll be 15 Mill under the cap. Theres almost no way they will see that MLE until the 06-07 season. Melo is the catalyst here... his extension in 06-07 will forecast the future salary situation of Denver. Shrewd planning is absolutely necessary in order to keep this team in tact.. I dont think they want to sacrifice that for a backup PF/C. Expiring contracts and youth is probably the most important commodity in franchise basketball. Theyre getting a solid 2nd rounder and host of expiring contracts just in time for Melo's extension... almost 20 Million to burn. That will be their biggest offseason if they want to keep Melo in Denver.*

The Nuggets have the second deepest 4/5 rotation in the NBA behind the Spurs and that is something they aren't going to give up.

I can go on if you want, but you have either the wrong impressions about the Nuggets or are just misinformed.

*I wouldn't consider myself "mis-informed." It's really ok that you disagree with my proposal... its not like Im the GM of anybody. So what do you have in mind for the 05-06 Rockets?*


----------



## TManiAC

Not sure if I want to draft CJ Miles. I want a much more ready *collegiate* player... best case scenario would be if Simien or Graham fell to our pick (but that isn't happening). We are primed to be a championship team, why add unknown pieces to the puzzle when we can even pick up a Turiaf or Jarrett Jack.

*CJ Miles is probably the most ready for an NBA game over any other highschool player. Plus theres a chance he could fall into the low 20's for us to scoop up.*

Having Sura at SG full term would be a disaster. He can't shoot and doesn't play good defense either. Leonard is another horrible defender coming off the bench and I don't know how much we can rely in a high schooler to make defensive stops. Not to mention Van Exel has lost a step or two and gets beaten regularly by PG's going to the rim.

*So why not rotate TMac to 2 and play Najera at 3 when matchups dictate such a change? Leonard is a horrible defender off the bench, but is instant offense that could help change the momentum of the team. NVE may get beat off the dribble, but how many smalls take it to the rack on Yao (AND NeNe) anyway? I think these are very affordable options and its not like were going to sign NVE to over 4 years of service. I would split minutes in the backcourt much like the grizzlies. We could always re-sign Jon Barry too.

-edit-
What do you guys think of signing another cheap swingman... i.e. Raja Bell, Peeler, Lee Nailon?
-edit-*

As for the trade, I'm kind of split on it. Wesley may be slumping now but we desperately need his perimeter defense. One of the few good man-on-man defenders we have (along with McGrady and Yao... James gives away too many cheap fouls). But we could definitely use a guy like Najera depending on who who we take with our 23rd pick. 

*Not just Najera, were talking about a hellova second unit here... Mike James, Voshon Leonard, Najera, NeNe, and Mutombo... theres almost no way we can argue that were losing out on talent in this trade*


----------



## Dre

You guys need to take a look at Kurt Thomas.


----------



## TManiAC

_Dre_ said:


> You guys need to take a look at Kurt Thomas.


Anyone thats ever donned a Knicks uni is an automatic shoo-in for JVG. Just a joke but I assure you, we've BEEN looking at KT.


----------



## The_Franchise

Whoa, I didn't realize Nene was part of the trade. That's a no-brainer for the Rockets... even though Nene doesn't go a good job of rebounding or blocking shots, we can't pass up on that kind of talent. Denver isn't going to deal him to us for a box of cracker jacks. Plus, Nene has a big pay day coming up and I'm not if I want to invest in a player that really doesn't fit the main needs for a guy we need next to Yao (rebounder, contestor, blue-collar). Nene has all the tools to develop into one but that's a gamble we may or may not take. 



TManiAC said:


> *CJ Miles is probably the most ready for an NBA game over any other highschool player. Plus theres a chance he could fall into the low 20's for us to scoop up.*


Yes, but he will still be a long term project. Has Dawson ever drafted a HS'er anyways?

I definitely think we should take a look at Raja Bell this offseason, what's not to like about him coming off the bench? 

I'll post my offseason wish list a little later.


----------



## TManiAC

They (denver) would have pulled the trigger on NeNe/Rodney White for Jimmy Jackson, Nachbar, and a 1st rounder... why not for DWes and a second if were taking Najera's contract? Elson and Spoon can easily fill in for NeNe. They get a solid SG that CAN defend and move the ball around. I dont see how this is a "rip off."


----------



## cpawfan

Please don't use Hoopshype for salary data, it isn't accurate. Try this Link

*The Nuggets are not and will not be under the cap.* Simply put, you are basing your arguments on bad data and drawing wrong conclusions. 

TManiAC, so am I to assume that you believe only your opinion is correct? I will be nice, since that is my job, but your understanding of the Nuggets situation is wrong. 

1) Denver wasn't going to trade Nene/Rodney White for Jimmy Jackson, Nachbar, and a 1st rounder. There was no report of it any Denver papers nor talk of it among Denver fans.

2) Karl isn't just an offensive coach. Did you ever watch any of his teams in Seattle? He has specifically stated that he really liked Denver because the pieces where there to have another good defensive team and that he didn't want another situation like he had in Milwaukee

3) I didn't say Wesley wasn't a good defender, I said he wasn't good enough for Karl. Karl wants a SG that can guard the big SG and SF's. That is why he really likes Buckner

4) Najera brings a lot more than stats to the table. Spoon can't bring the same things he does.

5) Attempting to compare total dollars on a contract to dollars per season is silly. Spoon is more expensive per season and he would add a lot less to Denver than Najera does.

6) You have no idea what you are talking about when it comes to the Nuggets owner and his willingness to spend money.


MRC - The Bulls top 3 players at the 4/5 is nice in Curry/Davis/Chandler and has an advantage over Denver's trio of Camby/Kenyon/Nene because Chandler is playing better than Nene. But after that the Bulls only have 1 more real big in Harrington, while the Nuggets have Najera and Elson. Othella is a better offensive player, but he doesn't contribute mutch on defense. The Spurs and the Nuggets are really the only teams that can go 5 deep with their 4/5 position unless you count Darko in Detroit or the injured players in Sacramento


----------



## TManiAC

Please don't use Hoopshype for salary data, it isn't accurate. Try this Link

*The Nuggets are not and will not be under the cap.* Simply put, you are basing your arguments on bad data and drawing wrong conclusions. 

*- so wouldnt that make my argument more valid? Doesnt that make it more sensible than ever to acquire expiring contracts? Doesnt that make it even more impossible to retain NeNe? Youre confusing me...*

TManiAC, so am I to assume that you believe only your opinion is correct? I will be nice, since that is my job, but your understanding of the Nuggets situation is wrong. 

*- no you shouldnt assume my opinions to be corret, this is obviously a discussion forum, I just dont agree with the reasons you have given me because alot of them, i feel are completely untrue.. from stating that DWes is not a good defender to your overblown opinion of NeNe who seems, to me, to be the Denver Nuggets version of Mo Taylor but without the salary baggage. 

Please, dont be nice on my account, if youre actually a dick otherwise.*

1) Denver wasn't going to trade Nene/Rodney White for Jimmy Jackson, Nachbar, and a 1st rounder. There was no report of it any Denver papers nor talk of it among Denver fans.

* there were, however, reports on this side of camp. Whos to say that your information is more correct than mine?*

2) Karl isn't just an offensive coach. Did you ever watch any of his teams in Seattle? He has specifically stated that he really liked Denver because the pieces where there to have another good defensive team and that he didn't want another situation like he had in Milwaukee

* you simply assume that I have NO knowledge of this whatsoever... lol. I specifically stated Milwaukee and WBC because he did a poor job coaching defense with those teams. I am very aware of what he has done with Kemp and Payton... but I credit that more to the players than his coaching. 

I also did not say he was "Just an offensive coach," I said hes more known for turning around floundering teams. When you say defensive coaches, I think of Larry Brown, Carlisle, Hubie Brown, Mike Fratello, Pop, etc... never George Karl. I know hes a very good coach, but to knock DWes like that by saying hes not good enough defensively makes me chuckle to myself.*

3) I didn't say Wesley wasn't a good defender, I said he wasn't good enough for Karl. Karl wants a SG that can guard the big SG and SF's. That is why he really likes Buckner

*
"Wesley doesn't fit Karl's system because he isn't a good enough defender"

Thats just not how you made it out to be... you said he doesnt fit Karls system because he "isnt a good defender", and looks like you changed your opinion after getting chewed out by MRC and myself. He may like Buckner because of those reasons you stated, but I honestly thought he played Boykins at point and Andre Miller at SG for a reason... I highly doubt Andre Miller does any better a job defending big guards and SFs than Wesley.. Matter of fact, I highyl doubt Andre Miller defends anyone better than Wesley.

Then again, were not Karl experts... maybe you know something that we dont.*

4) Najera brings a lot more than stats to the table. Spoon can't bring the same things he does.

*for 13 minutes a game? Ild take that cool 9 million. And you seem to think that 5 mill for Najera isnt much, to NBA standards... We just dont see eye to eye when it comes to managing money*

5) Attempting to compare total dollars on a contract to dollars per season is silly. Spoon is more expensive per season and he would add a lot less to Denver than Najera does.

* you can pay me 15 dollars now.. or pay me 10 dollars for the next 5 years. you get the point right? Spending more is still spending more... were talking about 9 million dollars here, buddy.*

6) You have no idea what you are talking about when it comes to the Nuggets owner and his willingness to spend money.

* so educate me... dont be so greedy with your insider information*

-edit-
I dont have the energy to argue this any further. Have your last say, after that I think others should get their fair chance posting their offseason wishlist. All this trolling should be kept to private messages, if you've got a legitimate beef with the proposal, PM me and Ill rework it before talking to CD.


----------



## ThaShark316

CJ Miles is going to Texas....


----------



## TManiAC

So how bout Raja Bell? He's a lockdown player that can be had for relatively cheap. Is there anyone else you (MRC) would look into?


----------



## Gambino

CJ Miles is going to Texas. He has already told the Coaches that he needs alot of work before even thinking about the NBA. So you can probably scratch him off of your list.


----------



## cpawfan

> *- so wouldnt that make my argument more valid?*


No, as I explained previously, Kiki wanted to get to a situation where he wasn't under the cap. Prior to Karl taking over, he wanted to get under the cap again to make a move for a SG, but Karl convinced him that a SG by committee aproach would be fine if he could get everybody playing better. Yes Denver still needs to upgrade the position's depth, but it will be the 5th starter in terms of importance.

Kiki has the players he wants locked up and then has to worry about resigning his players coming off of rookie contracts. The owner will allow him to spend because he wants an NBA Trophy to go with the Cups he has won. By being over the cap, the Nuggets can add a MLE player every year (unless the new CBA changes this) and they will have Bird rights and Restricted Free Agency on their side to resign their former 1st round picks (Nene, Melo & whom ever they draft this year - 2 picks)



> *- no you shouldnt assume my opinions to be corret, this is obviously a discussion forum, I just dont agree with the reasons you have given me because alot of them, i feel are completely untrue.. from stating that DWes is not a good defender to your overblown opinion of NeNe who seems to be the Denver Nuggets version of Mo Taylor but without the salary baggage. *
> 
> * there were, however, reports on this side of camp. Whos to say that your information is more correct than mine?*


I'm saying that Kiki has that high of an opinion of Nene, so that type of deal wasn't going to happen. I've actually seen Nene hustle on the court, so Mo Taylor isn't a good comparison.



> * you simply assume that I have NO knowledge of this whatsoever... lol. I specifically stated Milwaukee and WBC because he did a poor defensive coaching jobs with those teams. I am very aware of what he has done with Kemp and Payton... but I credit that more to the players than his coaching.
> 
> I also did not say he was "Just an offensive coach," I said hes more known for turning around floundering teams. When you say defensive coaches, I think of Larry Brown, Carlisle, Hubie Brown, Mike Fratello, Pop, etc... never George Karl.*


You can only coach so much defense when you have Big Dog, Ray & Cassell on your team. In Seattle, Karl also got Schrempf and Perkins to play his style of trapping defense. The type of coaches you are calling defensive coaches use defense to slow the game down. Karl in Seattle and in Denver uses defense to speed the game up. Too often people look at the score and assume that there isn't defense being played.

Consider this, Karl has gotten Melo to play defense, to the point where Melo has actually had foul trouble in the first quarter for being too aggressive on defense.



> *Thats just not how you made it out to be... you made it seem like DWes was a poor defender, and looks like you changed your opinion after getting chewed out by MRC and myself.
> 
> Then again, were not Karl experts... maybe you know something that we dont.*


That was simply a case of me not fully explaining my self the first time. Karl needs his SG to be able to defend the big SG and some SF's because of Melo and Miller. They both are getting better at doing what Karl wants, but he needs somebody on the wing to key the defense. Against teams with multiple good wings, he has even had Melo guard the PF and used Kenyon and Buckner on the wings 

Karl hasn't had enough time to put it in yet, but next season, watch the Nuggets trap a lot more and try to disrupt passing lanes. Having a taller, longer shooting guard would be Karl's preference.



> *for 13 minutes a game? Ild take that cool 9 million.*
> * you can pay me 15 dollars now.. or pay me 10 dollars for the next 5 years. you get the point right? Spending more is still spending more... were talking about 9 million dollars here, buddy.*


1) Here is the math: Spoon makes 6,353,200 next season and Najera makes 13,440,000 over the next 3. That is a difference of 7,086,800

2) Najera has played 22.2 MPG with 7.2 PPG & 4.9 RPG for Denver. Spoon has played 12.8 with 3.1 & 3.1. That alone is a pretty big production difference. Now add the fact that Najera can guard people and Spoon can't and it becomes silly to compare them. Najera is the type of bench players Championship teams have.

3) In the abstract it is more money spent on Najera, but he gives greater production and the Nuggets would have to trade Najera and another player to acquire Spoon. 

4) Denver doesn't want expiring contracts, so there is no advantage for Denver, since Spoons contract might put the Nuggets under the cap, but not enough to sign any meaniful free agents. Besides, then Denver would be trying to find somebody like Najera to replace Spoon, so why trade what you already have and want?



TManiAC said:


> * so educate me... dont be so greedy with your insider information*


Not insider information, but carefull observation. The Nuggets owner both in 2003 and 2004 was willing to pay a RFA 25% of their contract in a single upfront payment to scare off other teams from matching their offer sheet. That is what the Nuggets did with Miller and what they were going to do with Kenyon prior to working out a sign and trade. You don't do that if you are worried about 4 or 5 million dollars a season.

Also, while it is a puff piece read this bio of Stan Kroenke. He owns a lot of sports teams including being co-owner of the Rams. He has tasted a championship in the NHL and the NFL and now he wants one in the NBA. 

This is a guy that has lots of money, earns lots of money, spends lots of money and donates lots of money. Plus he is a hoops junkie, as his son actually played on NCAA D1 ball at Mizzou


----------



## The_Franchise

cpawfan said:


> Please don't use Hoopshype for salary data, it isn't accurate. Try this Link
> 
> *The Nuggets are not and will not be under the cap.* Simply put, you are basing your arguments on bad data and drawing wrong conclusions.


Using your site they are still right at the cap ($45 million). Obviously they will be over the cap next year, but like I said it's more about cap management with Nene and Carmelo expecting extensions. If the Rockets draft Joey Graham, I don't think they would hesitate to do this trade:

Najera and Wesley Person

for

David Wesley



> 1) Denver wasn't going to trade Nene/Rodney White for Jimmy Jackson, Nachbar, and a 1st rounder. There was no report of it any Denver papers nor talk of it among Denver fans.


No, but it was a trade Houston and Denver had discussed.



> MRC - The Bulls top 3 players at the 4/5 is nice in Curry/Davis/Chandler and has an advantage over Denver's trio of Camby/Kenyon/Nene because Chandler is playing better than Nene. But after that the Bulls only have 1 more real big in Harrington, while the Nuggets have Najera and Elson. Othella is a better offensive player, but he doesn't contribute mutch on defense. The Spurs and the Nuggets are really the only teams that can go 5 deep with their 4/5 position unless you count Darko in Detroit or the injured players in Sacramento


Harrington is definitely more valuable than Elson, and the added bonus of having a back to the basket scorer in Curry gives Chicago a slight edge. Deng is also capable of playing the 4.


----------



## cpawfan

I tend to look at a roster this way: # of bigs (4's & 5's) out of 15 roster spots (12 active & 3 IL), # of wings, # of points & # of 3/4 tweeners

At least contractually, the Rockets have

Bigs: Yao, Deke, Spoon, Howard, Baker
Wings: TMac, Wesley, Sura
Point: James, Ward

So that leaves up to 5 roster spots to fill, one of which will be a first round draft pick. With the draft pick, do the Rockets go for one of the big men available, a shooting guard or a point guard? That decision will dictate what the rest of the moves during the summer are.

I would like to Warrick fall to the Rockets, because he is an active, athletic player. On the downside, he may be a little undersized at the 4, but Yao helps offset.


----------



## cpawfan

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Using your site they are still right at the cap ($45 million). Obviously they will be over the cap next year, but like I said it's more about cap management with Nene and Carmelo expecting extensions. If the Rockets draft Joey Graham, I don't think they would hesitate to do this trade:
> 
> Najera and Wesley Person
> 
> for
> 
> David Wesley


Yes, Denver is at 45 for this season, but for next season they are already at 47 without 2 first round draft picks or the MLE. The only cap management Denver wants to do is stay over it. Kroenke has enough money and is willing to spend it to build a championship team.

As far as that trade, it doesn't make any sense for Denver. Wesley isn't Karl's type of SG and he loves what Najera brings off of the bench. Again, Denver doesn't want expiring contracts, they don't help them acomplish what they want to do.



> it was a trade Houston and Denver had discussed.
> 
> Harrington is definitely more valuable than Elson, and the added bonus of having a back to the basket scorer in Curry gives Chicago a slight edge. Deng is also capable of playing the 4.


As I said, there were no reports of that trade being discussed in the Denver papers or fan sites.

Yes, Harrington is more valuable than Elson, but he needs to be compared to Najera. Harrington provides offense, but no defense and each gives their team what they need. The Bulls 5th player is Jared Reiner and Elson has a big advantage over him. To me Camby's defense easily offsets Curry's offense.


----------



## The_Franchise

cpawfan said:


> I would like to Warrick fall to the Rockets, because he is an active, athletic player. On the downside, he may be a little undersized at the 4, but Yao helps offset.


After Eddie Griffin, I think alot of Houston fans are hesitant about Warrick. We could always use the athleticism at the 4, but if we go big I would prefer a banger/rebounder like Simien or Turiaf.


----------



## cpawfan

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> After Eddie Griffin, I think alot of Houston fans are hesitant about Warrick. We could always use the athleticism at the 4, but if we go big I would prefer a banger/rebounder like Simien or Turiaf.


I can understand that, but remember, Eddie had severe personal issues and demons to deal with and Warrick has shown no signs of that.


----------



## The_Franchise

cpawfan said:


> As far as that trade, it doesn't make any sense for Denver. Wesley isn't Karl's type of SG and he loves what Najera brings off of the bench. Again, Denver doesn't want expiring contracts, they don't help them acomplish what they want to do.


The fact is Denver still needs some perimeter shooters. Miller and Buckner aren't volume long ball shooters and the Nuggets do need an outside presence. Karl has no problem playing two small guards next to each other as we've seen with Boykins/Miller and Payton/Cassell so on the contrary I think Wesley will fit in well with the Nuggets. Obviously not as a long term fix but a great shooter to have coming off the bench.


----------



## cpawfan

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> The fact is Denver still needs some perimeter shooters. Miller and Buckner aren't volume long ball shooters and the Nuggets do need an outside presence. Karl has no problem playing two small guards next to each other as we've seen with Boykins/Miller and Payton/Cassell so on the contrary I think Wesley will fit in well with the Nuggets. Obviously not as a long term fix but a great shooter to have coming off the bench.


Yes, Karl will use 2 small guards in situations, but not full time. Earl and Dre have been playing less and less together. I tend not to look at much of what Karl did in Milwaukee because that team is so much different than what he wants out of Denver. 

In Seattle he played Payton & Hersey Hawkins together who where 6'4" & 6'3", long and rangy. In reading Karl talk about what changes he wants to make for next season, I don't see Wesley as a starting SG for Karl. Plus, Wesley isn't a better shooter than Person, so why would the Nuggets trade 2 bench players, including their best long ball shooter, for 1 bench player?

It just isn't a trade that makes sense for the Nuggets.


----------



## Tersk

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I definitely think we should take a look at Raja Bell this offseason, what's not to like about him coming off the bench?


Raja would be great, you could even start him here. He would be nice to take some defensive pressure off T-Mac

Possibly draft Shelden Williams? Or Sean May?

Mike James
Tracy McGrady
Raja Bell
Sean May/Shelden Williams/Juwan Howard
Yao Ming

6th man: Bob Sura

Thats a definite improvement, and if you could sign a PG like Earl Watson...


----------



## Dre

Theo! said:


> Raja would be great, you could even start him here. He would be nice to take some defensive pressure off T-Mac
> 
> Possibly draft Shelden Williams? Or Sean May?
> 
> Mike James
> Tracy McGrady
> Raja Bell
> Sean May/Shelden Williams/Juwan Howard
> Yao Ming
> 
> 6th man: Bob Sura
> 
> Thats a definite improvement, and if you could sign a PG like Earl Watson...


I don't know about that. For one, I don't think May is coming out, and even if he does, it wouldn't be wise for the Rockets to draft two PFs. And with a rookie PF and Bell coming out of this offseason, I'd be inclined to label that a failure of an offseason by Dawson.

They need to find a 4 and 1 out of this draft. I think the perfect plan for the Rockets is to go after one of the following in the first: Hodge, Turiaf, Simiem. Depending on who they draft in the first, they need to go with someone at the opposite position in the second. If they go with Hodge, than a guy like Roberts could be available in the second.

I think the more sensible route would be going with Turiaf, Simien, or maybe Lee or Frye with the 1st pick ( in the mid 20s) they have. Then I think their will be possible steals in the second round at PG. A few seniors that could be available: Head, Ewing, Miles. Personally, I'd go with Miles. 

Then, going into free agency, I'd try some type of S&T for Kurt Thomas if you can't get under the cap to just sign him. I think he's the perfect PF to place next to Yao. If (Isiah)Thomas hates him as much as the media says (a big if), he could go fairly cheap. 

If (Kurt) Thomas wants to win, maybe he takes an MLE, you never know. Either way, what they need first is some depth upfront, and there's Evans, Madsen, Swift maybe, Ruffin, Marshall, and Allen among others. I think if the Rockets can get at least one of the aforementioned guys, with their draft pick, they might just be set at the 4. I'd try to go with one more veteran who can give a good 20 off the bench though. For arguments sake, I saw they'll end up with Madsen and Turiaf.

I think they next need to turn to PG. They don't even need the high-profile Van Exel or Cassell acquisition, just a solid PG who can rotate with James and Sura. You have Watson, Mcinnis, Knight, Dixon and Lue, among others. I think they should go after Knight pretty hard, because then they have a solid starter who'll take pressure off of Mcgrady as the main facilitator. Ultimately though, I can see them getting Mcininis for 2 years at about 6-7M. 

Then, I think they need to go after a swingman. If they don't get a good PF acquisition, they can nab a pretty good SG and/or SF. Now they are out of the running for Allen, Hughes and the like, but there are still guys out there. Kerry Kittles could be a guy they can get for a bargain, considering his injuries this season. There's Spree, another guy they can get for a bargain, considering his idiocy with the Wolves this season. I think Spree could actually work out for one year, but he isn't going to take that, and right now, I don't see them giving him multi-years. 

A guy noone is talking about who is having a pretty good year is Lee Nailon with the Hornets. He's a guy who will go for a bargain, considering his play before this season, and his anonymity in New Orleans. The most popular acquisition though appears to be Bell. I think he'd actually be a good 3 to run along Mcgrady, and play some gritty defense. He can score a bit too. If they could get him, they'd be pretty well off. Another guy who they should look at, to bolster their perimeter is Laron Profit. He's a guy I've watched all year who is capable of 20-23 minutes backing up the 2 or 3. The Wizards don't really have space for him, so I can see him landing here. I think he can be had for the minimum.

So here's what my proposed offseason would amount to:

5: Yao/Mutombo(resigned at the minimum for a year)
4: Howard/Madsen/Turiaf
3: Bell/Profit/
2: Mcgrady/Wesley/Sura
1: Mcinnis/Miles/Sura

Now I don't know about what they can do salary-wise, but here's just my assessment. If you disagree, speak your peace politely please.


----------



## Tersk

_Dre_ said:


> I don't know about that. For one, I don't think May is coming out, and even if he does, it wouldn't be wise for the Rockets to draft two PFs. And with a rookie PF and Bell coming out of this offseason, I'd be inclined to label that a failure of an offseason by Dawson.


I meant draft Sean May *or *Shelden Williams, not both. On the topic of the draft, which picks do the Rockets currently own for this season? I think Shelden could be a good pick mid 20's, very good rebounder and shot blocker with a nice back to the basket game. Could prove to be a nice player next to Yao



> They need to find a 4 and 1 out of this draft. I think the perfect plan for the Rockets is to go after one of the following in the first: Hodge, Turiaf, Simiem. Depending on who they draft in the first, they need to go with someone at the opposite position in the second. If they go with Hodge, than a guy like Roberts could be available in the second.


I haven't seen enough college ball to comment on Turiaf or Simien, my thoughts all come from scouting reports. I think someone mentioned this in the thread already; but how about Joey Graham or Danny Granger if you wont draft a 4 in the first round?



> I think the more sensible route would be going with Turiaf, Simien, or maybe Lee or Frye with the 1st pick ( in the mid 20s) they have. Then I think their will be possible steals in the second round at PG. A few seniors that could be available: Head, Ewing, Miles. Personally, I'd go with Miles.


Alternatively, I've seen a few of Frye's games and loved it. However, I think a 20ish pick is probably too high for him. If my Mavs would of had a pick in the first round, I hope we would of taken him at the 28th or so position. He could prove to be pretty good for taking off the pressure from Yao, as he can hit a nice jumpshot or rebound. He's also more of a center than a PF, isn't he?



> Then, going into free agency, I'd try some type of S&T for Kurt Thomas if you can't get under the cap to just sign him. I think he's the perfect PF to place next to Yao. If (Isiah)Thomas hates him as much as the media says (a big if), he could go fairly cheap.





> If (Kurt) Thomas wants to win, maybe he takes an MLE, you never know. Either way, what they need first is some depth upfront, and there's Evans, Madsen, Swift maybe, Ruffin, Marshall, and Allen among others. I think if the Rockets can get at least one of the aforementioned guys, with their draft pick, they might just be set at the 4. I'd try to go with one more veteran who can give a good 20 off the bench though. For arguments sake, I saw they'll end up with Madsen and Turiaf.


No way Madsen starts at the 4, he could be a nice backup possibly -- but most definately not starting. KT could be a nice addition, but how would you get him here?


> I think they next need to turn to PG. They don't even need the high-profile Van Exel or Cassell acquisition, just a solid PG who can rotate with James and Sura. You have Watson, Mcinnis, Knight, Dixon and Lue, among others. I think they should go after Knight pretty hard, because then they have a solid starter who'll take pressure off of Mcgrady as the main facilitator. Ultimately though, I can see them getting Mcininis for 2 years at about 6-7M.


Brevin Knight or Jeff McInnis would be nice


> Then, I think they need to go after a swingman. If they don't get a good PF acquisition, they can nab a pretty good SG and/or SF. Now they are out of the running for Allen, Hughes and the like, but there are still guys out there. Kerry Kittles could be a guy they can get for a bargain, considering his injuries this season. There's Spree, another guy they can get for a bargain, considering his idiocy with the Wolves this season. I think Spree could actually work out for one year, but he isn't going to take that, and right now, I don't see them giving him multi-years.
> 
> A guy noone is talking about who is having a pretty good year is Lee Nailon with the Hornets. He's a guy who will go for a bargain, considering his play before this season, and his anonymity in New Orleans. The most popular acquisition though appears to be Bell. I think he'd actually be a good 3 to run along Mcgrady, and play some gritty defense. He can score a bit too. If they could get him, they'd be pretty well off. Another guy who they should look at, to bolster their perimeter is Laron Profit. He's a guy I've watched all year who is capable of 20-23 minutes backing up the 2 or 3. The Wizards don't really have space for him, so I can see him landing here. I think he can be had for the minimum.


Yeh he's aight I guess, but he seems to be a product of capitalizing on plenty of PT in Nawleans. I'd prefer Bell tho



> So here's what my proposed offseason would amount to:
> 
> 5: Yao/Mutombo(resigned at the minimum for a year)
> 4: Madsen/Howard/Turiaf
> 3: Bell/Profit/
> 2: Mcgrady/Wesley
> 1: Mcinnis/Sura
> 
> Now I don't know about what they can do salary-wise, but here's just my assessment. If you disagree, speak your peace politely please.


Bleh, theres my half assed reply


----------



## The_Franchise

Theo, McInnis would be a really bad choice for this team. No part of his game really suits this offense besides his penetrating ability and he is too much of a cancer to deal with. 

We'll have $14.2 million in expiring contracts not including David Wesley. Dawson will definitely look to lure in Kurt Thomas from the Knicks using part of that as well as future picks (after the Mohammed trade, it's obvious Isiah is looking for picks rather than an aging yet consistent veteran). Two problems I see with KT coming to Houston:

1. Marbury-Thomas is a top 10 due in terms of assisted FG's. Thomas benefits with open jumpers from Marbury's penetrating ability and this is a combination Isiah may want to keep together since none of the other Knicks' "big men" are able to play at the 5 spot. 

2. This trade might have worked earlier, but now I really don't think Isiah is looking for expiring contracts. He has $24 million in expiring contracts next year and has already said he is going to bring in players with that money. So unless we cough up a first rounder, the Knicks probably won't even consider trading Thomas.

Oh, Kurt Thomas isn't going to be a FA anytime soon _Dre_. He was signed to an extension last summer I believe which lasts through 2008.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Draft*

IMO, if Houston is going to be a championship team they need to start surrounding Yao and McGrady with players who will still be with them 3 or 4 years from now. We also desperately need some athleticism... which is why the upcoming drafts are so important. 

*Rockets send*:
$900,000

*Clippers send*:
2005 2nd rounder (via Charlotte, 32nd overall pick)

This is something Sterling wouldn't mind. I think it was the Nets who once bought a #23 pick for a couple million. The Clippers don't have a great scouting staff, their last 3 2nd rounders have been busts so this is easy money for Sterling.

With the 23rd pick in the 2005 draft, the Houston Rockets select *Jarrett Jack*. We really can't pass on this talent, he's the strong natural PG we need. Capable of hitting open treys and jumpers and uses his body to penetrate and dish the ball to the open man. Always looking for the open man. GREAT defender. 

With the 32nd pick in the 2005 draft, the Houston Rockets select *Ronny Turiaf*. I think we all have a pretty positive vibe with this guy and no one would question picking him up with a 2nd rounder. Biggest question is if these guys will fall to us. If there is no one on the board besides Turiaf, we should trade down with Utah or Seattle for a future 2nd rounder as well. This way we can pick up Turiaf with the late first round pick and take John Gilchrist with our early 2nd.

If we do end up getting Jack and Turiaf, then I think our priority in FA will clearly be wing players. Raja Bell and Greg Buckner come to mind. Both of them are strong defenders who can hit open shots. Things are so much easier on Yao when we have perimeter players who knock down their shots which creates spacing for him. I don't think we should hold back on acquiring either of these guys. Both of them are in their primes and are "Jon Barry" type of players; they understand their role on the team and always play at 110%. We can probably sign the consistent Calbert Cheaney for the minimum as well, although he has had a very poor shooting season this year. Eddie House would be another nice addition on the perimeter for a cheap price. Bell/Bucker will demand contracts in the $3.5-$4.0 million range, so realistically we'll only have $1 million to spend on Cheaney or House. 

Mutumbo and Barry resign for the veteran's minimum. 

Opening day roster:
PG: Sura / James / Jack
SG: Buckner / Wesley / Barry 
SF: McGrady / Barry / Buckner
PF: Howard / Turiaf / Padgett
C: Yao / Mutumbo

IR: Moochie Norris, Vin Baker, Clarence Weatherspoon

Either James or Wesley will be traded next year as our guard rotation is too deep with this lineup. Dawson also has the $14 million in expiring contracts to work with.


----------



## rocketeer

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> *Draft*
> With the 23rd pick in the 2005 draft, the Houston Rockets select *Jarrett Jack*. We really can't pass on this talent, he's the strong natural PG we need. Capable of hitting open treys and jumpers and uses his body to penetrate and dish the ball to the open man. Always looking for the open man. GREAT defender.
> 
> With the 32nd pick in the 2005 draft, the Houston Rockets select *Ronny Turiaf*. I think we all have a pretty positive vibe with this guy and no one would question picking him up with a 2nd rounder. Biggest question is if these guys will fall to us. If there is no one on the board besides Turiaf, we should trade down with Utah or Seattle for a future 2nd rounder as well. This way we can pick up Turiaf with the late first round pick and take John Gilchrist with our early 2nd.


that would be my ideal draft, but there's no way it happens. jack is going to be long gone by the time we pick. i have a very hard time seeing jack falling any farther than 15.

with 23, i say we take villanueva, shelden williams, sean may, or ronny turiaf(in order of who to take if they are available). that leaves us most likely getting turiaf. if there is any way to get a high 2nd for cash, we should do it. i would take luther head and salim stoudamire if we can get a pick there. i really want to find a way for us to get jason maxiell somewhere, but i think he'll probably get drafted and we won't have a pick to get him with(and i wouldn't use an early 2nd on him).

resign mutumbo and barry. sign a veteran sf for the minimum

roster for next year would look like:

pg - sura, james, maybe head or stoudamire
sg - wesley, barry, maybe head or stoudamire
sf - tmac, free agent sf, barry
pf - howard, turiaf, maxiell?
c - yao, mutumbo, turiaf

i like that lineup. then we look to get a pg for the future at some point, but for now look look a pretty good team.


----------



## Dre

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Oh, Kurt Thomas isn't going to be a FA anytime soon _Dre_. He was signed to an extension last summer I believe which lasts through 2008.


Oooooooooh yeah. I *completely* forgot about that. My fault, big time. I forgot about that extension he got.


----------



## The_Franchise

rocketeer said:


> that would be my ideal draft, but there's no way it happens. jack is going to be long gone by the time we pick. i have a very hard time seeing jack falling any farther than 15.
> 
> with 23, i say we take villanueva, shelden williams, sean may, or ronny turiaf(in order of who to take if they are available). that leaves us most likely getting turiaf. if there is any way to get a high 2nd for cash, we should do it. i would take luther head and salim stoudamire if we can get a pick there. i really want to find a way for us to get jason maxiell somewhere, but i think he'll probably get drafted and we won't have a pick to get him with(and i wouldn't use an early 2nd on him).


Villaneuva? Ugh, I'm not a fan of tweeners and I don't think a Villaneuva type big man would work out in a JVG offense. I'll go out on a limb and say he'll barely be a better pro than Padgett. BUST.

I'm pretty sure Shelden Williams is staying in college for another year. 

Sean May isn't much taller than Weatherspoon. He has a nice back to the basket game but I don't think he'll have much of a defensive impact in the NBA. 

Would you really take Stoudamire (Eddie House clone) or Head over John Gilchrist?


----------



## rocketeer

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Villaneuva? Ugh, I'm not a fan of tweeners and I don't think a Villaneuva type big man would work out in a JVG offense. I'll go out on a limb and say he'll barely be a better pro than Padgett. BUST.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Shelden Williams is staying in college for another year.
> 
> Sean May isn't much taller than Weatherspoon. He has a nice back to the basket game but I don't think he'll have much of a defensive impact in the NBA.
> 
> Would you really take Stoudamire (Eddie House clone) or Head over John Gilchrist?


i think villanueva is going to be a very good player. i don't really think he's a tweener either. he's going to be a pf. he can pass, has a good handle for a guy his side, and has a little range, but he's still a pf. put him next to yao and that is a scary offensive frontcourt.

i think williams would be smart to stay in this draft, but i really don't know what he will do. he'd be a perfect compliment to yao with his shotblocking and rebounding skills.

may might not be much taller than weatherspoon, but he's better right now. he's another guy that would give us a very good offensive frontcourt.

and then you have turiaf who is probably the only guy of the ones i mentioned who will be available there.

i would take stoudamire or head over gilchrist. head i see as being a good combo guard off the bench and he can definately hit the outside shot. he would be very good as a guy that could come off the bench and hit some shots. same with stoudamire. he's a very good outside shooter and a guy that is going to be able to create his own shot or hit 3s when yao and tmac are doubled. both of them could be good role players for the rockets and that's really what we need around yao and tmac. we do need a pg, but if there isn't a good one available, we should get guys that will definately be able to help our team in some way.


----------



## Tersk

Realistically, do you think you can go anywhere with Bob Sura as your Point Guard?


----------



## rocketeer

Theo! said:


> Realistically, do you think you can go anywhere with Bob Sura as your Point Guard?


yeah i think so. even this year i think we can go pretty far. i'm pretty sure that i'm going to have us either losing to the mavs in the 1st round or losing to the mavs in the conference finals.

pg - sura, james, head or stoudamire
sg - wesley, barry, head or stoudamire
sf - tmac, free agent sf, barry
pf - howard, turiaf, maxiell or free agent
c - yao, mutumbo, turiaf

with that lineup, i definately think we have a shot to go far. it's very similar to the team now, but adds in some youth that can be around longterm. sura and james isn't a bad pg combination when we have tmac too. then our next move would be to address the pg position and probably add another young big man.


----------



## The_Franchise

rocketeer said:


> i would take stoudamire or head over gilchrist. head i see as being a good combo guard off the bench and he can definately hit the outside shot. he would be very good as a guy that could come off the bench and hit some shots. same with stoudamire. he's a very good outside shooter and a guy that is going to be able to create his own shot or hit 3s when yao and tmac are doubled. both of them could be good role players for the rockets and that's really what we need around yao and tmac. we do need a pg, but if there isn't a good one available, we should get guys that will definately be able to help our team in some way.


Why not sign Eddie House for the minimum in FA and draft a pure PG like Gilchrist who can also shoot the ball with a high 2nd rounder?


----------



## rocketeer

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Why not sign Eddie House for the minimum in FA and draft a pure PG like Gilchrist who can also shoot the ball with a high 2nd rounder?


well drafting a guy would be more of a longterm answer if the guy pans out.

and i would rather stick with the pgs we have and try to improve later than adding a guy that might not even be an improvement.


----------



## murphlee

Nobody talked about KIDD? I read some information on newspaper about KIDD, he might go to Rockets. 
If true, sounds :eek8: great. Big Yao + T-Mac + KIDD, whoa.... cannot imagine


----------



## @[email protected]

murphlee said:


> Nobody talked about KIDD? I read some information on newspaper about KIDD, he might go to Rockets.
> If true, sounds :eek8: great. Big Yao + T-Mac + KIDD, whoa.... cannot imagine


Kidd is too expensive and too old!


----------



## WhoRocks

All Houston need from the PG position is somebody who stops penetration on defense, can look after the ball and find the open man (post passes to Yao), and hit the spot up three when T-Mac finds him. I think with T-Mac dominating the ball for Houston, there's no need for a Jason Kidd, especially when that money is much more needed for a strong, rebounding PF who plays solid defense and can take pressure off Yao. We would also benefit greatly from acquiring an athletic wing who plays well off the ball, who could complement McGrady and Yao on offense by being able to catch and shoot off McGrady bullet passes and cut into the lane when Yao's got the ball.


----------



## sherwin

Theo! said:


> Realistically, do you think you can go anywhere with Bob Sura as your Point Guard?


Our PG's role seem to be "Bring the ball half court and hand it to T-Mac," and I'm fine with that. People underestimate his passing ability. He can play positions 1-4.


----------



## sherwin

I think we'll have to start thinking about a backup SF too. Someone needs to backup T-Mac, he's playing every minute now... as he gets older I think it'd be better that he doesn't play that much during the regular season......


----------



## Jamez52637

Trade Sura and DW for Boozer.... at least the computer accpect the trade on my NBA LIVE 2005 game haha


----------



## Jamez52637

*the Offseason*

Although this has came sooner than all of us wanted, but i think this team will have a bright future, i think we should lose all the game next seaon, get the #1 pick, we have mad contracts expiring in 2006, sign some good FA do what SA did and build a dynesty.. J/K 

But i think if we pick up a couple of younger, more athletic players through draft or FA we can have a team that can make a title run.

Lets start posting some offseason wishs in the "Post your offseaon plan sticky"


----------



## sherwin

any chance of us landing Larry Hughes? what kind of money is he looking for?


also, dont forget that we need to look for guards who have shown pervious ability to pass to big men. Guys like Sura who can't complete a damn pass to yao wont cut it.


----------



## Jamez52637

Larry Hughes?? only if we are allowed to play with two balls on the court


----------



## FreeSpeech101

Phil Jackson


----------



## The_Franchise

sherwin said:


> any chance of us landing Larry Hughes? what kind of money is he looking for?


IMO, we have no chance at all in landing guys like Hughes and Chandler who will command alot more than the MLE.

And Boozer would solve our rebounding problems but he's a defensive liability. Not the kind of guy who would get in the lane to contest shots, and keep Yao out of foul trouble. In that aspect, Warrick would be a nice choice (if only he was 20 pounds heavier).


----------



## ThaShark316

If we could get a Boozer and draft Warrick....Then you would be ok with interior defense, seeing as Warrick is the dark version of Andrei Kirilenko.


Anyway...my ideal draft..


#24 - Warrick, 6'9",225...SF/PF Syracuse
Other players for the Rockets to consider

Jarrett Jack,Joey Graham,Ronny Turiaf....

(MRC, I thought the Knicks/Rockets trade was....Baker,Mooch and a 2nd for Mo)

Power Forwards to consider...(Free Agency)

Shareff Abdur-Rahim - 6'9",245 (POR)
Kwame Brown - 6'11",250 (WAS)
Tyson Chandler - 7'1",240 (CHI)
Stromile Swift - 6'9", 225 (MEM)
Donyell Marshall - 6'9",230 (TOR)

Small Forwards/Shooting Guards to consider....

Bobby Simmons (LAC)
Raja Bell (UTAH)
*Cuttino Mobley (SAC)* <<< If he opts out

It's plenty more....i'll add to this later...


----------



## tone wone

ThaShark316 said:


> If we could get a Boozer and draft Warrick....Then you would be ok with interior defense, seeing as Warrick is the dark version of Andrei Kirilenko.
> 
> 
> Anyway...my ideal draft..
> 
> 
> #24 - Warrick, 6'9",225...SF/PF Syracuse
> Other players for the Rockets to consider
> 
> Jarrett Jack,Joey Graham,Ronny Turiaf....
> 
> (MRC, I thought the Knicks/Rockets trade was....Baker,Mooch and a 2nd for Mo)
> 
> Power Forwards to consider...(Free Agency)
> 
> Shareff Abdur-Rahim - 6'9",245 (POR)
> Kwame Brown - 6'11",250 (WAS)
> Tyson Chandler - 7'1",240 (CHI)
> Stromile Swift - 6'9", 225 (MEM)
> Donyell Marshall - 6'9",230 (TOR)
> 
> Small Forwards/Shooting Guards to consider....
> 
> Bobby Simmons (LAC)
> Raja Bell (UTAH)
> *Cuttino Mobley (SAC)* <<< If he opts out
> 
> It's plenty more....i'll add to this later...


I dont think Mobley would be good fit with 'Mac and Yao".....truthfully its not that Houston needs another scorer on the perimeter...its that they need more versitality(sp?) on the perimeter...

the rox will always need good shooters...and that's what they have now...the problem is...that's all they do...shoot

Mike James can do both...but his problem is that he dominates the ball (if anyone going to over-dribble its going to be Tmac)...and Mobely is a bigger version on james....

Houston needs there own version of Josh Howard...he would be the perfect starting SF (this would Tmac back to his natural postion SG)...i dont know who exactly fits this describtion but thats what houston needs...

...Im hoping houston can get Stromile Swift..I love athleticsim and his length (he and Juan would make a really good PF combination)


----------



## sherwin

You always gotta wonder if the right coach & environment could do something for Kwame Brown.

anyways last thing we want is a tweener in the PF spot. if we were gonna do that we'd just keep juwan howard


----------



## Pasha The Great

*Re: the Offseason*



> i think we should lose all the game next seaon, get the #1 pick


We dont need another #1 draft pick, we already ha ve 2 superstars on this team, this team is pretty good as is, just needs a few minor adjustments. Im looking forward to one of the best Rockets regular season in years.


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon

*Re: the Offseason*

The Rockets absolutely need to get a backup power forward. We don't need to see Scott Padget and Ryan Bowan starting anymore if Juwon Howard isn't ok do we? I'm thinking the Rockets should make a run at Elton Brand. He'd be the perfect compliment next to Yao Ming. We have several players on our roster with big contracts who are free agents within the next 2 years. We should see if we can package some of them for Brand. The Clippers suck and historically don't keep big game players. I think it's certainly worth a try.


----------



## Max Payne

*Re: the Offseason*

Didn't the Clips give Elton a max contract ? I don't think the Rockets would want to put themselves in cap hell because they still have to re-sign Yao and he's probably going to need the max. I think however that going after Kwame Brown, Tyson Chandler or Stromile Swift is a great idea. Kwame especially has shown that he has loads of potential. I feel as if the combo of van Gundy and my man Patrick Ewing could help jumpstart this kid's career. Sometimes getting on a team that has a great future and winning ways is all you need. Regardless, any three of those guys could be low post bangers and could really service the PF spot for the rockets. 
The really big question here is what the Rockets can do with their draft pick. I think that if GM's are as stupid as I think they are and they let a gem like Jarret Jack slip through the cracks, a player like him should be locked up by the Rockets. If they can land him, it'll be awesome.


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon

*Re: the Offseason*

I hate to tell you this but I'm not very impressed with Pat Ewings work with Yao so far. I'd be much happier if Hakeem would be down here working with him.


----------



## mavsmania41

*Re: the Offseason*

Its a shame that Eddie Griffen didnt work out he really could have made a difference.


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon

*Re: the Offseason*

no doubt about it.


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: the Offseason*

If the Clippers were willing to trade Brand (which they're not), the Rockets would do anything to get him (outside of trading Yao and TMac). He is well worth the money and is ideal for someone we would like next to Yao. But right now, that is nothing more than a pipedream. 

I don't like Kwame Brown at all. He's shown he's a headcase and I'm not ready to offer a big contract to a player that's only shown 'potential'. I'm more interested in bringing in players who have proven themselves in this league or in college atleast (for the draft). Jarrett Jack, Joey Graham, Danny Granger... these would be solid pickups for us with the 24th pick.

Also, Hakeem is never going to come back to dong anything basketball related. That was just a phase in his life, he is now more interested in his investments and religion.


----------



## Jamez52637

ThaShark316 said:


> Power Forwards to consider...(Free Agency)
> 
> Shareff Abdur-Rahim - 6'9",245 (POR)
> Kwame Brown - 6'11",250 (WAS)
> Tyson Chandler - 7'1",240 (CHI)
> Stromile Swift - 6'9", 225 (MEM)
> Donyell Marshall - 6'9",230 (TOR)
> 
> Small Forwards/Shooting Guards to consider....
> 
> Bobby Simmons (LAC)
> Raja Bell (UTAH)
> *Cuttino Mobley (SAC)* <<< If he opts out
> 
> It's plenty more....i'll add to this later...


SAR, Chandler, Simmons, and Cuttino all will be too rich for us, 
Kwame Brown might turn out to be another Eddie Griffen 
Marshall is a shooter not a D and rebounder
Swift and Bell are the two we should make a run, but shouldn't give them an overpaid long term contract.

(is it me or does SA and Dallas have much better Scotts than us, they are always picking up players in late drafts that can contribute to the team right away, the last time we stole a great pick was Cuttino.)

We should pick up James Thomas, the UT Center, he will be willing to sign for the min and he will be a good 3rd string backup in case some one gets hurt. Pick up Warrick (can he actually drop that low? 24th pick?) 

PG James/Sura
SG T-Mac/DW/Barry
SF Warrick/FA (Bell/Nachobar (he blocked Malone!! can't pass that up)
PF FA/Howard/Thomas
C Yao/DM

There aren't any good PG free agent this year, none that would be considered better than Mike James anyway, he has the ability to be a good player, if we start him all year next year, by playoff time, he will be less likely to crumble under presure suitiations like he did yesterday. and i don't know if a Rookie PG (Jarrent Jack if he drop that low, most Mock Drafts have him as a top 10 pick) can run a title chaseing team.


----------



## maxrider

1. Wish David Stern ban Jeff Van Gundy as a coach. Rockets hire Phil Jackson. (We can just fire him, but we need to pay him to do so.)
2. Draft Joey Graham. (Rockets really need someone who can create his own shoot)
3. Sign Donyell Marshall, and maybe Othella Harrington.
4. Trade Juwan Howard, Vin Baker, and 2 future first round picks to Nets for Jason Kidd. (Damon Stoudamire would work too, but no Nick Van Exel.)
5. Resign Dikembe Mutombo, Jon Barry, and Ryan Bowen.


----------



## Jamez52637

maxrider said:


> 1. Wish David Stern ban Jeff Van Gundy as a coach. Rockets hire Phil Jackson. (We can just fire him, but we need to pay him to do so.)
> 2. Draft Joey Graham. (Rockets really need someone who can create his own shoot)
> 3. Sign Donyell Marshall, and maybe Othella Harrington.
> 4. Trade Juwan Howard, Vin Baker, and 2 future first round picks to Nets for Jason Kidd. (Damon Stoudamire would work too, but no Nick Van Exel.)
> 5. Resign Dikembe Mutombo, Jon Barry, and Ryan Bowen.



Wow so glad you're not GM... :clown:


----------



## Stephen1616

Barry and Deke said they will retire or play for Houston so I feel they will be here. I think Wesly <-sp? might do well off the bench ,but for a great defender his size is an issue. Who ever we end up getting this off season (SG or SF ) I think T- Mac will play the other. We get a PF in the draft to back up Howard. Sura and James will battle for a starting role bc I think James will learn to poise himself and make the play. 

Yao / Deke
Howard / draft (Weatherspoon, Baker possibly trade)
T- Mac / Padgette sp?
big 2 gaurd / Wesly / Barry
James / Sura

It will probably be nothing like this ,but this looks pretty good to me.
What do ya'll think?


----------



## TManiAC

Anyone like Bonzi Wells and Jason Williams? I read somewhere that JDub and BW are thru in Memphis. Maybe we can trade for them or get a three way going with NJ for kidd.

I dont know what they would want but we can offer the shorter contracts of Spoon, Wesley, and/or Sura. I hear Fratello prizes toughness and these three could add some veteran leadership to the young memphis team.

Yao | Deke
Juwan Howard | Reggie Evans | Draft Pick
Bonzi Wells | Raja Bell | Ryan Bowen
TMac | Jon Barry
Jason Williams | Mike James

IR: Charlie Ward, Moochie Norris, Vin Baker

i understand this trade is a bit lopsided. How feasible do you guys think it is to trade for JDub? Would memphis take Wesley and Sura for Williams and Tsakalidis?


----------



## maxrider

1. re-sign Dikembe Mutombo, Jon Barry, Ryan Bowen
2. draft a point or a swingman with #24 pick
- Last time I check Jarrett Jack, Joey Graham, Hakim Warrick are all rank in the last 1st round.
- Bob Sura is not a true point, Mike James is good but not good enough to be a starter.
- David Wesley 6-1, Jon Barry 6-4, they're undersize. Addition of a swingman make it easier to guard a big guard, plus younger and quicker.
3. Sign a free agent PF with the mid-level exception. Maybe they can work a sign-and-trade deal to get Shareef Abdur-Rahim. 
4. save Vin Baker, Clarence Weatherspoon expired contract for next season trade dealline deal, mid season is a good time to see what the Rockets are missing, and use it to trade for what they need.


----------



## The_Franchise

TManiAC said:


> Anyone like Bonzi Wells and Jason Williams? I read somewhere that JDub and BW are thru in Memphis. Maybe we can trade for them or get a three way going with NJ for kidd.
> 
> I dont know what they would want but we can offer the shorter contracts of Spoon, Wesley, and/or Sura. I hear Fratello prizes toughness and these three could add some veteran leadership to the young memphis team.
> 
> Yao | Deke
> Juwan Howard | Reggie Evans | Draft Pick
> Bonzi Wells | Raja Bell | Ryan Bowen
> TMac | Jon Barry
> Jason Williams | Mike James
> 
> IR: Charlie Ward, Moochie Norris, Vin Baker
> 
> i understand this trade is a bit lopsided. How feasible do you guys think it is to trade for JDub? Would memphis take Wesley and Sura for Williams and Tsakalidis?


Actually, Bonzi will be a free agent this offseason.

Wells and Williams are probably the two Memphis wing players I'd like to stay away from the most. Bonzi is a headcase and inconsistent. I'm just not a fan of his, and I doubt JVG will look at him or Sprewell. Jason Williams is a lacklustre defender and can jack up some crazy shots disrupting the offense. Sure he can make some sharp passes but still an extremely expensive option (3 years and $25 million left on his contract) for someone who isn't great in a half court setting.


----------



## Stephen1616

Does anyone know how much T.Prince is? He is a FA this year. It would definitly be up JVG's alley on D. He will probably stay in Detroit ,but it was just a thought.


----------



## laserboy

Here are the list of Unrestricted F.A. that could really be considered for the Rocket:

PG:
Dan Dickau (pass first PG, young and talent)
Damon Stoudamire (good in everything for a PG except the size)

PF:
Stromile Swift (good shot blocker, nice rebound and efficient offense)
Shareef Abdur-Rahim (good in all category, health is a concern)
Donyell Marshall (has the all-star ability but was never fully utilized)
Brian Scalabrine (nice rebounder and good hustle, role player)
Mikki Moore (good rebound and shot blocker, young)
Vitaly Potapenko (good rebound, role player, cheap)
Nikoloz Tskitishvili (has the size and talent, worth a bet if price is cheap)


----------



## Stephen1616

laserboy said:


> Here are the list of Unrestricted F.A. that could really be considered for the Rocket:
> 
> PG:
> Dan Dickau (pass first PG, young and talent)
> Damon Stoudamire (good in everything for a PG except the size)
> 
> PF:
> Stromile Swift (good shot blocker, nice rebound and efficient offense)
> Shareef Abdur-Rahim (good in all category, health is a concern)
> Donyell Marshall (has the all-star ability but was never fully utilized)
> Brian Scalabrine (nice rebounder and good hustle, role player)
> Mikki Moore (good rebound and shot blocker, young)
> Vitaly Potapenko (good rebound, role player, cheap)
> Nikoloz Tskitishvili (has the size and talent, worth a bet if price is cheap)


Do you know how much some of these guys are worth in contracts?


----------



## maxrider

Stromile Swift not going to be cheap, I don't think he will take the mid-level exception. He wants more money, around $8~10M/year. If Rockets willing to do a sign-and-trade deal. I will rather see them do it for Shareef Abdur-Rahim. Brian Scalabrine is not strong enough, he only play small forward for the Nets. Vitaly Potapenko is too slow, plus he's not cheap, I remember his salary is around $6M/year. Nikoloz Tskitishvili is restricted free agent, I think Warriors going to keep him. Mikki Moore, maybe for a backup. Actually Rockets can try to get Melvin Ely or Chris Wilcox, both are backup, they get a chance to start this season, and they show they can play.


----------



## maxrider

*Top Free Agent PFs and their 04-05 salaries*

Antoine Walker 14,625,000 -- he's the best available FAPF, but too expensive, maybe the reason why Mavericks advanced to the 2nd round because they got ripped of him and Keith Van Horn

Shareef Abdur-Rahim 14,625,000 -- best we can get, can work a sign-and-trade deal with Portland 

Austin Croshere 8,260,000 (player option) -- what are the Pacers thinking when they sign him that big contract

Stromile Swift 5,990,000 -- too young to willing to take the mid-level exception to come to Houston 

Kwame Brown 5,361,873 -- who want the risk?

Tyson Chandler 4,801,102 (restricted free agent) -- don't even think about it

Tony Battie 4,800,000 (player option) -- injured prone

Donyell Marshall 4,545,000 -- he's the one I really want Houston to get

Othella Harrington 3,150,000 -- I heard Chicago want him back

Robert Traylor 1,600,000 -- he's alright for backup

Tony Massenburg 1,100,000 -- old but good backup

Eddie Griffin 720,000 -- heard Minnesota going to re-sign him, maybe there's still some love back in Houston

Udonis Haslem 620,046 -- Miami going to re-sign him, and he loves Miami with Shaq+Wade

Josh Davis 620,000 -- pretty much like Scott Padgett, just list him b/c he's cheap

Dan Gadzuric 563,679 -- I know he played center for Milwaukee, but he can switch to PF like Kelvin Cato did last season, good pickup if Houston can get him to sign a minimum

Matt Bonner 385,000 -- decent backup


----------



## Trip

The first thing we should do is look to the upcoming NBA Draft to fill our biggest need. With Juwan Howard being 33 and health problems looming on the horizon, the first need we fill is the power forward spot. What the Rockets need is an athletic power forward who can block shots and put in the occasional basket after grabbing an offensive rebounder. Ideally, he would also be able to hit an outside jumper. Ronny Turiaf fits that description perfectly. He could contribute immediately in the NBA being a college senior, and he has a NBA ready body, great offensive rebounding skills, is a good shotblocker, and has a good mid-range game. Although Turiaf won't start immediately, he will most likely play a pretty big role on the team, and would be ready to start in the NBA when Howard is deemed ineffective as a starter.

The Rockets' other need is at the point guard position. Although Bob Sura and Mike James have been doing a great job running the point, both are in their thirties and Sura has had some injury problems. James is great coming off the bench as a backup, but he is no starter material on a team like the Rockets. Also being the oldest team in the league, we should bring in some youthful energy. That's why Chris Duhon would be perfect. Duhon knows a winning system having played at Duke University for four years, and despite being a second round pick, has become a pleasant surprise for the Chicago Bulls this season. He is leading all rookies in assists per game and has shown maturity and leadership in his play. He is also a competent shooter from beyond the arc, which would be great for the open threes that Houston PGs get due to double teams on Yao Ming and McGrady. Although Duhon is a restricted free agent, I feel that he is attainable if offered a contract in the $20 million range. Some might call this overpaying, but I think that with Duhon's potential and already stellar abilities, he will be considered underpaid in a few years. Besides, the Bulls would be unlikely to match that contract because they already have two big men whose contracts they have sworn to match in Chandler and Curry.

With these moves, I would say that a championship calibre team is within reach, but there is still one more spot for improvement, which could be filled with an addition of a swingman. With Jon Barry's contract expiring and the Rockets lacking depth the backup small forward/shooting guard spot with Barry's potential departure, Demarr Johnson would be a good addition. He is also fairly young and has three-point guard. Johnson has good size at 6-9 to play both shooting guard and small forward, but he also is a fairly quick player. Playing alongside a great and similar-sized player in Tracy McGrady would do nothing but help his game.

If possible, we should also sign Dan Gadzuric with the remaining of the MLE to bolster the backup center position. He is a good shotblocker and rebounder, and would definitely be a good backup for Yao Ming. Although the Rockets already have Dikembe Mutombo backing up Yao, he is a free agent and although he looks likely to return, there is also a possibility of him retiring. Signing Gadzuric would give us a similar player who provides much more youth and energy.

Our depth chart would look like this:

Point Guard: Duhon, Sura, James
Shooting Guard: Wesley, Sura, Johnson
Small Forward: McGrady, Johnson, Padgett
Power Forward: Howard, Turiaf, Padgett
Center: Yao, Gadzuric, Mutombo

I don't think we should bring Barry back as he doesn't bring much besides shooting. His defense is nothing special and I don't like how he always tries to do the potentially turnover play in the open court. We need a steadier backup to Wesley and TMac.


----------



## maxrider

Jon Barry is a hustle player, I would rather have him than DerMarr Johnson. There will be a lot of team trying to get Chris Duhon. Hopefully, John Paxson is busy with Eddy Curry and Tyson Chandler's contract, maybe he will leave Duhon out. We are having a great run at the end of the season. I like to see the whole team back next season, with the addition of a better PF and a quick rookie, minus Vin Baker and Moochie Norris.


----------



## Trip

Don't get me wrong, I like Barry's game as well, but I don't think that he has what it takes to be on this team. His three-point shooting is not all that consistent, and defensively, he makes up for his deficiencies purely by hustle. Fan favorite, yes, but not someone who we should go at all costs to retain. Johnson has a lot of upside right now, he's not a bad shooter and his slashing skills are much better than Barry's. Defensively, he has the body and quickness to become a competent, if not great, defender. If I had both to pick from, I would choose Barry.

I'm afraid that we'll have to outbid for Duhon if we really want to get him, but I feel he'll be worth the money. The guy brings a stable presence at point guard and some pinpoint passing. His shooting is also better than Sura's. The Bulls I'm not so sure will match Duhon's contract if it goes to a mil below the MLE. They are already preoccupied with Curry and Chandler's contract, and they'd be looking to the future when they have to extend Gordon and Deng's contract.


----------



## maxrider

Mid-level exception probably worth $6M next year. Chris Duhon probably worth like $2M max. I don't want to see Rockets overpaying someone, since they already done that to Moochie Norris and Maurice Taylor. I like to use the mid-level on Donyell Marshall. 

I think Hakim Warrick draft position had move up again. Seem like Rockets are interesting in Julius Hodge and Jawad Williams. I like Julius Hodge better, he got the ball handling skill, a point forward type player. He's 6-7 so I will rather see Rockets draft him than signing DerMarr Johnson. As for Jawad Williams, projection to be 2nd rounder. Rockets can trade someone for it.


----------



## Trip

maxrider said:


> Mid-level exception probably worth $6M next year. Chris Duhon probably worth like $2M max. I don't want to see Rockets overpaying someone, since they already done that to Moochie Norris and Maurice Taylor. I like to use the mid-level on Donyell Marshall.
> 
> I think Hakim Warrick draft position had move up again. Seem like Rockets are interesting in Julius Hodge and Jawad Williams. I like Julius Hodge better, he got the ball handling skill, a point forward type player. He's 6-7 so I will rather see Rockets draft him than signing DerMarr Johnson. As for Jawad Williams, projection to be 2nd rounder. Rockets can trade someone for it.


 I don't see any problem with overpaying Duhon, as he is much more promising than Norris or Taylor were when they were signed to big contracts. I don't think that what we pay for him now (maybe $3 mil a year), would be considered a waste five years down the road. 

Well, regarding our pick, what I think is that we should draft a power forward, and there are three experienced and NBA-ready players avaliable around the 24th pick who will be avaliable, in Channing Frye, Turiaf and Wayne Simien, but I feel that Turiaf would be the best option. Hodge is a good player and someone I feel we should explore getting, but he will definitely not be worth that first round pick. He is projected between 30-40 in the draft. He is very frail at 6-7 and doesn't have any outside range. I don't think Jawad Williams will develop into anything special at the NBA level; at best a rotation player.


----------



## Jamez52637

I really don't see why we need a guard this coming season, all the Vet are still working out, we need to do our best to get a 4 and a 3, this playoff the Dallas Guards killed us cause of all the mismatches created when T-mac, who should be playing the 2 is guard Dirk, we have a center guarding their fast 3, and two point guard guarding their over sized 1s and 2s, if T-mac was guarding Micheal and Stackhouse, i think they will be scoreing under 20... combined. if we can get a good defender at the 4 (SAR), and draft Warrick, and have him play the 3.. i think we be pretty much set, Yao and T-mac can score, 4 and 3 will have some put back point or offensvie rebounds, and Sura can put some points up too. and our bench will be deep, Howard will have a much easier time playing against 2nd string PF, Deke will be Deke, and you have Barry, DW, and James coming off the bench that can put points up. 

C Yao/Deke
PF SAR/Howard/SP
SF Warrick/Barry
SG T-mac/DW
PG Sura/James

people we keep till the trade died line or just let the contract expire next season: Vin Baker, Spoon, Norris, Ward (we are not gonna trade all of them this season cuz the owner Leslie or something, would like to keep some so he can use it on Yao, Leslie is kinda poor compare to most other owners.

Or if we can use their expiring contract and get a really good player, like Simmons or Chandler (no hope) or mike miller, (isn't T-mac his best buddy?) etc. then we can talk about a title run.

FA to look for for min, Nachorba, Derko, Karl Malone (haha)


----------



## LamarButler

hey waht do you think a team with Damon Stoudamire and Latrell Sprewell would be like? a few days ago I read on hoopshype that the rockets might go after Damon Stoudamire and Latrell Sprewell somehow. I think that would be an imrpovement over Wesley and Sura since what the Rockets were lacking was guard speed and both are quick and like to play in the open court. Plus, Van Gundy has a liking for Spre since he coached him in NY. I believe Stoudamire is a better distributor than Wesley or Sura. It would really help the Rockets cause Yao and T-Mac need some people to take the pressure. Both Spre and Stoudamire are scoring machines and T-Mac and Yao really open things up for Spre to shoot the mid range J, so what do you think?


----------



## rocketeer

c - yao/mutumbo
pf - howard/turiaf
sf - tmac/barry
sg - mike miller/willie green/salim stoudamire
pg - brunson/james/stoudamire

resign barry and mutumbo for the minimum. draft turiaf. trade cash/future 2nd for stoudamire. sign green and brunson using mle and lle. trade sura and wesley(and future pick?) for mike miller. then next year add a more longterm pg and a pf to replace howard.

not sure how realistic the mike miller deal is but it would give memphis a solid starting or backup pg and a solid sg that is expiring(and a pick?). besides that i think everything is pretty doable. this would make the team younger, more athletic, and still have good shooters(miller and stoudamire would be great with the open shots from yao/tmac).


----------



## The_Franchise

LamarButler said:


> hey waht do you think a team with Damon Stoudamire and Latrell Sprewell would be like?


We'd strangle all our opponents, then proceed to smoke them. 

Crappy jokes aside I don't like what either would bring to the team. Stoudamire is always going to be a shoot first PG and we already have that in Mike James. Sprewell is an automatic cancer, I would like to keep those kind of players off of our team as we have no real strong voices in the locker room and these negative players can really trouble our big name players.


----------



## The_Franchise

Nice post Trip. Gadzuric would be a nice apprentice to Dikembe for the backup 5, so I wouldn't mine signing him for half the MLE (he will get bigger offers this offseason). Instead of Britton Johnson however, I would refer Raja Bell. Not sure if we'll be able to get him, but IMO Johnson could turn out to be a waste of a roster spot and certainly not as effective as Barry. I also doubt we'd be able to get Gadzuric, Johnson and Duhon with our MLE.


----------



## Yao Mania

Gadzuric is definitely out of our range, that guy's capable of becoming a top 10 C next year, so I doubt he'd be content as a back-up to Yao. 

I'd really like us to add some youth into this team, a hustle player who brings energy to the floor and can learn from our many experienced players. If Warrick falls to us I'd take him with our pick, or maybe even trade up for him if it's reasonable. 

If possible, I would love to steal Damien Wilkens from the Sonics. Everyone assumes he'll return to the Sonics next year for cheap, but he's really showcased himself late this season and now in the playoffs. I can write a whole essay praising DWilks, but just the thought of Wilkens and T-Mac on the court at the same time is making me smile :smile: 

For our PF need we can consider bringing in Zaza Pachulia to back up Juwan. He's big and young and plays pretty physical, I can picture him working well with Yao, or even play as his back-up. Another guy I'm a big fan of is Mikki Moore, if we're looking for a back-up C to replace grandpa Deke I'd want him in. 

In all honestly I doubt we'd get any of these guys... but then again Mike James was on top of my most wanted list last year and we landed him, eventually!


----------



## maxrider

- Sign Donyell Marshall with the MLE.
- Resign Dikembe Mutombo and Jon Barry.
- Draft Julius Hodge or trade Vin Baker or Moochie Norris to get a better chance to draft Hakim Warrick (probably top 15 right now).
- Get Charlie Ward to retire or buyout his contract.
- Bring Vassilis Spanoulis and Malik Badiane to the NBA with the minimum. 

Here your roster.
starter
C - Yao Ming
PF - Donyell Marshall
SF - Tracy McGrady
SG - David Wesley
PG - Bob Sura
bench
C - Dikembe Mutombo
PF - Juwan Howard
PF - Malik Badiane
PF/SF - Scott Padgett
SF/SG - Julius Hodge
SG - Jon Barry
PG - Mike James
injured reserve
C/PF - Vin Baker
PG/SG - Vassilis Spanoulis
PG - Moochie Norris

- For some reason I have a feeling Carroll Dawson going to sign Reggie Evans.


----------



## manila_ice

Player i'd like to see in rockets uniform next year--> dan dickau, raja bell, eddie robinson(give him a chance he was good in charlotte) stro, keon clark(where the hell is this guy??)


----------

